# استخراج زيارات عائليه لجميع المهن بستثناء العمالة الفردية



## مسوقة26 (12 مارس 2012)

تحية طيبة ,,,
نستطيع بأذن الله نقل الكفالات لجميع المهن بستثناء العمالة الفردية 
تعديل المهن بستثناء العمالة الفردية 
استخراج زيارات عائليه لجميع المهن بستثناء العمالة الفردية 
للتوضيح يوجد ثلاث جنسيات لااستطيع استخراج زيارة لهم بالوقت الحالي وهم :
سوريا . اليمن, السودان
اخواني الكرام العمالة الفردية هي : سائق خاص , عامل منزلي , عامل تربية مواشي , مزارع , طباخ منزلي , حارس استراحه . هذه المهن لايمكن استخراج زيارة لهم او نقل كفاله او تعديل مهنة 
للمراسلة على الخاص او الاتصال على :
0546225661
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## *&*غالي*&* (22 أبريل 2012)

*رد: استخراج زيارات عائليه لجميع المهن بستثناء العمالة الفردية*



مسوقة26 قال:


> تحية طيبة ,,,
> نستطيع بأذن الله نقل الكفالات لجميع المهن بستثناء العمالة الفردية
> تعديل المهن بستثناء العمالة الفردية
> استخراج زيارات عائليه لجميع المهن بستثناء العمالة الفردية
> ...


.....................................
نقل كفاله لهم الزيارات ممكنه بس صعبه اما التعديل صح مالهم 
اذا الزيارات مازالت موجوده عندك ياليت تراسلني 
[email protected]​


----------

